# Brake Lights Stay On After Key Is Removed



## zjunkie (Aug 5, 2009)

1994 Z32 NA Auto

Noticed yesterday that the idiot light on the dash for the lights was fading on and off. I arrived home, parked, turned off the car, and noticed that my brake lights were still on. I tried pumping the brake pedal to no avail. Pulling the fuse under the hood was the only way to turn them off. There are no lights out.

Any quick ideas? I'm not an electrician, nor do I attempt to play one on TV or otherwise, so if you're going to suggest putting a meter to this wire and to that ground then it's to the shop with it. Hopefully someone has experienced this and knows a couple quick things to check that I might be able to attempt before I march off to spend entirely way too much money to get it fixed. Thanks.


----------



## zjunkie (Aug 5, 2009)

After further review, I found some small pieces of what look like some kind of green plastic button on the floor. I'm guessing this has something to do with it. Anybody familiar with this and can tell me what part that is and where it came from?


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

ye look up at the top of the brake pedal u will see the switch to light off, prolly that green thing is to push against the switch to turn it on and off


----------



## zjunkie (Aug 5, 2009)

That's probably it. I'll try and check it out tonight. I'm sure it'll be a pain in diaz to try and get up under there to fix it without removing the seat - which ain't gonna happen. Hopefully I'll be able to get my hands up there and screw in a bolt or duct tape something that will hit that switch.


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

well the best way u can do it is if u have a round magnet like the ones tat u put on ur fridge tat wat i use and it does the job, caus it gonna hard to get a screw up there caus there is gonna be pressure on the brake pedal


----------



## jkeese01 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Rubber Stoppers Fall Out Leaving Plungers Fulling Extended (Brake Lights On)*

There are 2 green rubber "stoppers" on a metal plate attached to the brake peddle and 2 plungers connected to the electronic sensor for the brake lights. When the rubber stoppers fall out leaving 2 holes, the plungers think the brake peddle is pressed, leaving the brake lights on. Not sure why Nissan did not just make a solid medal plate.

*******************SOLUTION *****************************
I taped a steel box cutter across the 2 holes and it worked perfectly.
********************************************************

I'm 5'8" and thin, any larger than me you may have to remove the seat. It's pretty tight (crawling under the steering wheel) like most repairs with the Z32.


----------



## jkeese01 (Mar 8, 2008)

There are also 2 green stoppers on the Clutch for disengaging the Cruise Control and Starter. Good idea to go ahead and fix these now too.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I remember using a round, plastic trim fastener (aka Xmas tree clip) like those used to attach door panels to the door one time when I was in a pinch until I got the correct part from Nissan.


----------



## jkeese01 (Mar 8, 2008)

*DIY Better than Nissan Replacement?*



smj999smj said:


> I remember using a round, plastic trim fastener (aka Xmas tree clip) like those used to attach door panels to the door one time when I was in a pinch until I got the correct part from Nissan.



Since the rubber Nissan parts will fail again one day, is there a reason to use it and not a more permanent DIY material?

It is a real pain to be stuck in a parking lot with a totally dead battery (could not even push start the car) because this rubber part failed and left the rear brake lights on.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My guess as to why they used the rubber stopper was less wear and tear on the switch plunger, but, that's only a guess. On the other hand, keep in mind your car is 17 years old and how long the original stopper lasted! It's not like you're going to be replacing it very often. But, as already suggested, I would go ahead and replace them all, because if one's bad, the others are probably not far behind!


----------



## jkeese01 (Mar 8, 2008)

That's a good point. But I'm still driving my 1977 Datsun 280z, so the 1993 Nissan 300zx may still be here in another 17 years, long enough for me to have forgotten those rubber stoppers, and experience another dead battery in the parking lot. 

I recently replaced the ones on the Clutch with plastic "Panel/Trim Retainers". Picked the ones with the smooth head.


----------

